# German yote?



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

A buddy of mine was up I think around Cass and ran across some guys hunting with dogs. They had this critter.

He said it was definately a coyote. Looks like it came from some Shepard genes.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats one crazy lookin critter i bet it was just a wild dog that could not cut itin the wild just my thoughts but u never know.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Melanistic coyotes.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mel...xHam2yAG6m4DYAQ&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=677

Griff


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow there where a couple pics that looked like that critter thanks for shareing.


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

i not sure but i was told that they are cross breeding with dogs ?:16suspect


----------



## Peter the Great (Feb 8, 2008)

Yesterday on the way home a 4 30 pm we seen a yote on Avon and Livernois , and yes they crossbread ,


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

It would be interesting to have it checked to see if it is a coydog or if a true yote with weird coloring.


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

My grandpa lives in Sterling Heights. They see coyotes in the backyard of their condo complex occasionally. He even hit a fox about a year ago. Nobody controls them, and they have ample food supply on dumb city geese and city deer that can't run anywhere besides the roads. This is all around M-59 and dequindre. It wouldn't surprise me if these totes were breeding with local pets. Plenty of them around chained up in backyards. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

The short tail and saddle-back definitely make that quite an oddity. The tail short could have occurred during the chase though. I've come up on guys running for coyotes. It looks like a blast, but finding land to run on would be a challenge, at least SLP.

I'll stick with calling them, even though I've had limited success on the rare occasions I get to go. Keep trying! I do great in Ks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok all you coyote breeding dog lovers. Show me the money!!!!!!!

Griff


I wanna see a real michigan coy dog?

Griff


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm still waiting for someone to show me in a picture what an alpha dog characteristic is. Good luck yourself, Mike!.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Two season I had what I thought was a coydog. Took it to MSU lab. Ms Paula Hildebrand spent alot of time explaining me chances of a coyote mating with a dog. Chances are quite slim......main reasoning was a dog would not stay around to help care for the pups...... As for the one I took her.......All physical body measurements where larger than a coyote and not having the attributes of a dog......In the end the cost for DNA testing was beyond the next three years or so of fur checks.........so it tanned out......Nice pics ...Eric


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I don't believe a dominant characteristic is photographable. It's an attitude, a will to fight and not submit.


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

A few years ago I met a guy off of trapperman that gave me some pointers about mink trapping. He showed me pictures of coyotes he caught north of Chelsea. I couldn't believe how many he caught and what was really surprising was how many were black.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

If I saw a 'yote that color, by the time I figured out he wasn't the neighbors Shep, I would have missed the shot. 

Some of the 'yotes in my area are golden colored!

O'lame Fred


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

sorry but that is a dog not a yote and not a cross...


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

swampbuck62 said:


> sorry but that is a dog not a yote and not a cross...


And its not a coyote because why? And I dont want the same answer my son would give me........ "because". Not trying to be a dink but there has to be some logical reasoning as to why it is or isnt a coyote. Physical appearance means nothing. I am a twin and if I put a picture of us on here and said we are fraternal twins people would almost unaimously declare that we were not fraternal and had to be identical because we look exactly the same However we are not identical so everyone would be wrong. So my point is physical appearance does not mean its a dog just as our physical appearance doesn't make us identical.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Many things are not as they appear.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

griffondog said:


> Ok all you coyote breeding dog lovers. Show me the money!!!!!!!
> 
> Griff
> 
> ...


I will bring the tanned hide from the coy-dog I trapped in Oceana county to the convention this summer. I kept it in the freezer in the round untill I could get Fred Ignatosky the Dnr biologist out of Baldwin to certify it.

It appears to be a sled dog cross. Fritz gave me the dickens for killing it, said I should have kept her for breeding because of the nice fur. It has the typical ruff on the shoulders as well as the pads were coyote.

Actually this one was real tame acting not vicious at all. I could have kept it alive but had no pen to put her in.


----------

